# Best Method for brick?



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

We've got an older home restoration that has a red brick foundation and columns that are in poor condition. Morter cracking and crumbling between the brick.. that we can fix, but does anyone have a suggestion how to freshen up the actual brick surface? Pressure wash didn't phase it. Some have paint splatters from years and years ago.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Might get some results from a product sold at masonry supply houses called surekleen. Pretty strong stuff often used to wash down new constuction. The paint splatters might need to be stripped using a Methylchloride (MC) based paint stripper. Do the repointing first.

JVC


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Try sand blasting.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.diedrichtechnologies.com/
Looks impressive.

Tim


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

There are companys in chicago who specialize in brick washing on older homes. I don't know what they use but They use something. I seen a brick older home power washed and there was actually a different color of the brick it looked awesome when they were done. When they started the brick was like red when they were finished it was tan and looked OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Maratic acid and a wire brush. Be sure to wear safty glasses and rubber gloves.

Bob


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*sandblast?*

NEVER SANDBLAST!!
sandblasting will take the finish off the brick and make it susceptible to slaking.now there is a pressure washer out there that uses both water and a small amount of sand,a local painter here has one,that might be a good idea.
surekleen is a good product to use.how much pressure was used when you tried to pressure wash it?anything less than 2500 psi wouldnt do the job.
i wouldnt try a wirebrush,with muratic either,the wirebrush will leave black marks on the brick.use a small chunk of brick to rub down the walls with the acid or surekleen.
good luck


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

stacker said:


> NEVER SANDBLAST!!
> sandblasting will take the finish off the brick and make it susceptible to slaking.now there is a pressure washer out there that uses both water and a small amount of sand,a local painter here has one,that might be a good idea.
> surekleen is a good product to use.how much pressure was used when you tried to pressure wash it?anything less than 2500 psi wouldnt do the job.
> i wouldnt try a wirebrush,with muratic either,the wirebrush will leave black marks on the brick.use a small chunk of brick to rub down the walls with the acid or surekleen.
> good luck


Have to agree with this answer.We used to use tons of used brick then have them sandblasted but we were after a certain weathered look.


----------



## JIM CARROLL (May 29, 2006)

realpurty2 said:


> We've got an older home restoration that has a red brick foundation and columns that are in poor condition. Morter cracking and crumbling between the brick.. that we can fix, but does anyone have a suggestion how to freshen up the actual brick surface? Pressure wash didn't phase it. Some have paint splatters from years and years ago.
> 
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.


PROSOCO HEAVY DUTY RESTORATION CLEANER AND THEIR FAST ACTING STRIPPER FOR PAINT REMOVAL. ALL THIS SHOULD BE DONE PRIOR TO POINTING MASONRY. WITH IT CLEANED YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO MATCH THE EXISTING MORTAR BETTER.

I WOULD STAY AWAY FROM MURIATIC ACID AND SANDBLASTING. THE MURIATIC will not clean the atmospheric staining on the brick and mortar. Once you are done pointing I would re-clean the pointed areas.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Any method that removes or abrades the surface of a brick is the fastest way to ensure that it will not last very long in a freeze thaw environment and will leak in a humid one. Hire someone that knows what they are doing and let them sweat the details.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*check out*

mid continental restoration.they have an office in murfeeboroughthey speciailize in this type of work.they have a web site just do a yahoo search on them for the address.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Any method that removes or abrades the surface of a brick is the fastest way to ensure that it will not last very long in a freeze thaw environment and will leak in a humid one. Hire someone that knows what they are doing and let them sweat the details.


I mentioned we used to sandblast brick but that was on Balboa Island and Newport Beach.Definatly not freeze /thaw.I use muratic acid only on stone and even then in a very weak solution.All it will do is take off a slight film and otherwise isn't a good cleaning method.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The important thing to remember about (kiln fired) brick is that the process of firing ony creates a very thin shell of vitrified material, with the interior being much softer. That is not to say that you can't sandblast brick, only that it is not a good idea in general.


----------

